# question about snowblowers



## cody_lick (Nov 29, 2009)

Where i live it rains in addition to the snow and my snowblower's shoot will get clogged being its so heavy with the rain mixed in. Does anyone have any advice to make it work cuz i am tired of having to shovel it all. I shovel mine and 4 of my neighbors and i am gonna try to expand and i would love to be able to use the blower instead of having to shovel it all every storm. Its just residential stuff and its not big but its time consuming when i have to shovel it all. So any info would be greatful

Cody


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

i dont know if their is much you can do other than get out their early and do it multiple times a storm when their isnt that much snow


----------



## cody_lick (Nov 29, 2009)

thanks i'll try that see if it works


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

that is definitely the nicest UTV setup i have EVER seen! Can't wait til you get plow videos up!


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

cody_lick;880950 said:


> Where i live it rains in addition to the snow and my snowblower's shoot will get clogged being its so heavy with the rain mixed in. Does anyone have any advice to make it work cuz i am tired of having to shovel it all. I shovel mine and 4 of my neighbors and i am gonna try to expand and i would love to be able to use the blower instead of having to shovel it all every storm. Its just residential stuff and its not big but its time consuming when i have to shovel it all. So any info would be greatful
> 
> Cody


what type of blower you running ?


----------



## cody_lick (Nov 29, 2009)

i think its a craftsman 22inch its a few years old but works like a charm


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't they say that Fluid Film works pretty good, and stays on longer than WD-40, just a thought.


----------



## LEVE (Dec 5, 2005)

You may want to order one of these, or make your own. Click on the graphic...


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow blower etc.*



cody_lick;880950 said:


> Where i live it rains in addition to the snow and my snowblower's shoot will get clogged being its so heavy with the rain mixed in. Does anyone have any advice to make it work cuz i am tired of having to shovel it all. I shovel mine and 4 of my neighbors and i am gonna try to expand and i would love to be able to use the blower instead of having to shovel it all every storm. Its just residential stuff and its not big but its time consuming when i have to shovel it all. So any info would be greatful
> 
> Cody


=================================================================

WD 40 works very well even for the wet stuff but the fluid film works even better.

Just make sure you spray or paint the living daylights out of it(meaning the entire inside of the blower especially the fan housing before using the blower. Also do not hesitate to shut the fan off and stop the blower when its getting bogged down a bit too.

The cooking sprays work in a pinch too but as you cab get the WD 40 in gallon pails I would invest in a gallon. after you use the WD 40 up you will be able to pour a gallon can of fluid film in the gallon can and have a very handy dispenser for it as well.

The fluid film product is available at the larger john Deere tractor dealers or directly from fluid film in spray cans or gallon pails or five gallon pails or larger barrels..

Be sure to use some sea foam in the gasoline at every fill up to prevent problems with the engine too, you can purchase it at a NAPA store or Tractor Supply Company.

Leon :waving:


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Oct 6, 2009)

LEVE;882319 said:


> You may want to order one of these, or make your own. Click on the graphic...


That's Cool, I have not seen anything like that.

Any personal experience with it?


----------



## LEVE (Dec 5, 2005)

> Any personal experience with it?


Somewhat!

Last year I gave away a 17 year old Craftsman Tracked snow blower that wouldn't throw snow worth beans. Everything I checked was good, replaced the belts, etc.. It turned out the gravel in my driveway bent up the 2nd stage impeller. The impeller's bends looked factory so I dismissed it. The darned thing would just make little snow-bricks with heavy snow, and light snow would throw about 4' to the side.

The guy I gave it to has a 15 year old boy who is mechanically inclined. He took on the job of resurrecting the snow blower. It took him a couple of days to determine the impeller was shot and then they had sticker shock for the cost of a new one. The kid looked on the internet for a solution and found the kit. His dad's a mechanical engineer and decided he could make one. He went down to a local rubber supply house and bought some sheet rubber, cut the rubber pieces and installed them.

That 17 year old snow blower has never worked so well. It does throw snow further than it was when it was new. My friend is now experimenting with various sheet rubber compounds to see what he likes best. He pushes the rubber blade right up against the housing, somewhat deforming it. This causes it to "wear-in" when under power and load. It does sweep the 2nd stage housing and throw out everything in it's path, providing a good seal for the blade.

I missed that tracked blower so much that I found one on Craig's list for a song that worked adequately. I brought it home and though it works well, I'll install this kit on it soon. Though I have the Ford Ranger/Snow sport to plow with, sometimes it ain't enough. My 12'X50' deck gets snow blown onto it from the roof and it's no picnic shoveling it by hand. A tracked blower provides all the muscle and doesn't leave any marks on the synthetic decking surface. This will give you an idea of what happened last year when we had record snowfall and all my snow removal stuff was broken... I was in space management mode within 2 hours and had to call in the big boys to clear the stuff.


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, now that is some snow!

Thanks for the personal experience info on that kit.


----------



## cody_lick (Nov 29, 2009)

thanks for all the replies i will have to try the spray first and then go to the kit if that doesn't work. Thanks for all the ideas and keep em coming


----------



## larrylaverne (Nov 13, 2009)

steel chute? try ski wax


----------



## AC2717 (Jun 20, 2009)

also PB Blaster works well, I would hate to waste Fluid Film on that, so I use the PB blaster it is oil based and stays on and also very slick

On a side note, the little toro power snowblowers with the rubber blades in there, it is about two feet wide, are the best things for slush, there is no schute just directions for throwing, just a nice 2 cycle. You can find used one real cheap I carry one of those on the slushy days, never let me down and can handle up to about 5 inches of slush, the older version, not the newer models with the schute


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

Not sure whether your chute is steel or plastic. Steel chutes plug worse than plastic. I have an Erskine blower on a skid steer and it has a slick white plastic material riveted to the inside of the steel chute. But there's a point where if the snow is too wet a blower just don't work.


----------



## cody_lick (Nov 29, 2009)

plastic chute i am actually going to dig it out hopefully today since i am off but i gotta get 2 street bikes out of the way and a freezer first


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

Give it a good coat of Fluid Film, whether it's steel or plastic. Fluid Film doesn't freeze and leaves a wet, slick, non-drying film. It will help.


----------



## cody_lick (Nov 29, 2009)

i will pm you as soon as i am able to send pm's


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

cody_lick;892967 said:


> i am actually going to dig it out hopefully today since i am off but i gotta get 2 street bikes out of the way and a freezer first


I can relate!  Spent most of the weekend rearranging things. 8-12" blizzard on the way tomorrow & Wednesday for Iowa.


----------



## JohnMeyer (Dec 3, 2009)

LEVE;883339 said:


> Somewhat!
> 
> Last year I gave away a 17 year old Craftsman Tracked snow blower that wouldn't throw snow worth beans. Everything I checked was good, replaced the belts, etc.. It turned out the gravel in my driveway bent up the 2nd stage impeller. The impeller's bends looked factory so I dismissed it. The darned thing would just make little snow-bricks with heavy snow, and light snow would throw about 4' to the side.
> 
> ...


Hey, I like that old Chevy in the background. I had one of those about 30 years ago. Upstate New York road salt finally killed it after 22 years.


----------



## BRUTUS (Feb 18, 2007)

Just for info: Products like WD-40, Liquid Wrench etc are NASTY. Although many Old Timers used them, they are dirt magnets, flammable and they EAT rubber. For unbelievers...spray a baloon and watch. There are many way better products available.
If you want something Clean & Slick...use a silicone spray. 
After a tough job removing a receiver from a 1-year old Motor Home Hitch lubed with WD-40 we cleaned and lubed with Silicone Spray. It will stay removable for years.


----------



## cody_lick (Nov 29, 2009)

where can i get something like silicone spray? sorry it took me so long computer is acting up and sometimes wont let me online


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

cody_lick;908333 said:


> where can i get something like silicone spray?


You can find it in a aerosol spray can in various brands at just about any chain auto store, home hardware store, or maybe even Wal-Mart. It will say "Silicone Spray" or "Silicone Lubricant".

For example:
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=124699-39963-D00100101&lpage=none


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

We'll go up against silicone any day. Give a test between the two and let's hear the results!


----------



## EcoGreen Serv (Oct 26, 2009)

Dano50;909355 said:


> We'll go up against silicone any day. Give a test between the two and let's hear the results!


Fluid Film beats silicone hands down.

But neither can come close to Spray On Ski Wax. I use the Dakine just because that's what I found first. 









I've also used Pledge furniture polish in a pinch and it worked well


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

EcoGreen Serv;909463 said:


> But neither can come close to Spray On Ski Wax. I use the Dakine just because that's what I found first.


Now your gonna make Dano and Joy mad. That's O.K. though. Why don't they get their distributor in Ontario to send us some free samples and hats, stickers etc.....?

I've been using Ski/Toboggan wax since I was a kid on blowers.


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

Okay, now you made me mad. 

I'll have to get some and do some testing.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Dano50;909479 said:


> Okay, now you made me mad.
> 
> I'll have to get some and do some testing.


Thanx Dano. I think my brother is sponsored by FF out of Cayuga or Carlisle ON. Amateur 1/4 mile.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv (Oct 26, 2009)

Bajak;909657 said:


> Thanx Dano. I think my brother is sponsored by FF out of Cayuga or Carlisle ON. Amateur 1/4 mile.


Hey Dano, There's a nice open spot for sponsorship logos on a Front Running,, Ok, Ok, Mid Pack Running Racebike in Canadas SOAR Race Series 










Let us know how your testing goes with some of the other products.


----------



## MrBigStuff (Oct 4, 2005)

This is one of the primary reasons I still own a plow. No residential snow blower is going to perform well under those conditions, regardless of how much surfactant you apply to the surfaces. When we have 4+ inches of heavy northeastern slush, the blower chute looks like a slushy maker, barely depositing the stuff past the chute. My blower can shoot any kind of densly packed snow 30+ feet but that stuff is like unset concrete. My advice is to either get out there more often or invest in a residential plow setup. The recent 4" slush storm we had, I wasn't yet rigged up for plowing but my blower was out. I shoveled rather than beat the [email protected] out of my blower...


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Bajak;909475 said:


> Now your gonna make Dano and Joy mad. That's O.K. though. Why don't they get their distributor in Ontario to send us some free samples and hats, stickers etc.....?
> 
> I've been using Ski/Toboggan wax since I was a kid on blowers.


Yea what is up with that? We get the shaft. I have a 5 gal bucket of the stuff and a box of cans an empty box that is. Need more.


----------



## cody_lick (Nov 29, 2009)

well i will find out how good my blower works this weekend callin for 6-8 inches of PURE snow which does not happen often in my area haha. I cant wait


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

For our Canadian Fluid Film users, you could direct your inquiries to this distributor: www.nlsproducts.ca


----------



## cody_lick (Nov 29, 2009)

worked like a charm love it still gonna get some ff soon tho


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

By all means go with the Clarence Impeller kit, the rubber pads shown in a pic earlier in this thread. I made my own impeller kit years ago and it dramatically improved snowblower performance. If I had it to do over I would have bought the commercial kit rather than make my own.

One caveat: adding rubber extensions to the impeller blades will throw snow long and hard -- rock too. One of my blowers (craftsman 48" tractor mount) has a plastic shoot and the addition of the extensions put rock clean through it like slugs from a shotgun. I lined the chute with sheet metal and that ended the problem.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

you could get a snow plow, or put the shoot all the way up so it has less resistance


----------



## skiiiii (Dec 29, 2009)

Cowboy or anyone else with experiance of these impeller extentions:

Howdy, ......... I`d like to understand how this extention piece fits? The rubber and metal components are rectangular and bolt to the impeller on the 'business' side of the blade. Do these pieces have to be shaped to the impeller`s irregular shape? Or just leave as a rectangle, giving the blade more area at the center of the impeller? Or does the center of the impeller need it`s designed shape to receive snow?

Hope this makes sense? .............. Merry Christmas/Happy New Year



MtnCowboy;921067 said:


> By all means go with the Clarence Impeller kit, the rubber pads shown in a pic earlier in this thread. I made my own impeller kit years ago and it dramatically improved snowblower performance. If I had it to do over I would have bought the commercial kit rather than make my own.
> 
> One caveat: adding rubber extensions to the impeller blades will throw snow long and hard -- rock too. One of my blowers (craftsman 48" tractor mount) has a plastic shoot and the addition of the extensions put rock clean through it like slugs from a shotgun. I lined the chute with sheet metal and that ended the problem.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*clarence impeller*

the steel plate holds the rubber 
piece in place which extends the
length of the impeller and then allows
it to throw the snow further.

The instructions for the impeller settings 
and moleonng are provided with each kit.

leon:waving:tymusic


----------

